

Ask HN: Website live chat- worth it, and who to use? - tomgallard

I'm looking at adding live chat/support to the Pwinty website, as a way of engaging customers and answering their questions quickly.<p>So firstly- has anyone got data on how this has impacted conversion rates for them? Our target market is developers, so do you find live chat annoying or helpful?<p>Secondly- there seem to be hundreds of companies offering this service- can anyone recommend a supplier (preferably free, but I will pay for the right service).
======
nicholasblee
I don't have any numbers regarding conversions but based on a lot of the
providers I've seen, SnapEngage seems like one of the easiest to implement and
operate (and is priced pretty reasonably depending on your needs). They do
have a free plan, but it's kind of 'hidden' on the pricing page.
Www.SnapEngage.com.

